# How do I read/modify/flash SPD/XMP profiles on DDR4 EEPROM?



## billbartuska

Thaiphoon Burner

_Thaiphoon Burner provides powerful features for reading, modifying, updating and reprogramming SPD firmware of SPD EEPROM devices. The program fully supports all popular JEDEC standards for Serial Presence Detects and third-party enhancements, such as NVIDIA EPP and Intel XMP_

But you can destroy you sticks..........


----------



## bardacuda

Ok so how do I do it without destroying my sticks?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Ok so how do I do it without destroying my sticks?


It's like flashing a BIOS, but much, much, much less known, so there's a lot more risks. If it was that easy, don't you think everyone would be doing it?


----------



## bardacuda

Ok so it's hard. What are the risks and how do I avoid them?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Ok so it's hard. What are the risks and how do I avoid them?


Risks.

Bricking your RAM
Only way to avoid it is to not do it.

I know this is not the answer your looking for but.

To recude the risks though, you can practice on "older" RAM before.


----------



## bardacuda

It is older. I bought it a year ago









I do have a 2x2GB DDR3 patriot kit in ol' bessie that I don't much care for though.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> It is older. I bought it a year ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a 2x2GB DDR3 patriot kit in ol' bessie that I don't much care for though.


That's a good start.


----------



## bardacuda

But you're right, that's not exactly the answer I was looking for haha.

Was more looking for, like, make sure you fix the checksum; only modify xmp, not spd; pray the power doesnt go out; etc.

Sooo....you got any info along those lines?







Or should I try doing this from some random translated chinese forum post that I find on google?


----------



## bardacuda

Well I think I figured out how my system is choosing my sub timings clock ticks at least. It seems to be all be tied to the profiles. I see that B-die chips have some much looser sub timings clock ticks compared to my E-die...so I still just need to figure out how to edit those without bricking my RAM.

For comparison, my RAM uses these sub timings clock ticks:

2400MHz:
- tRC 56
- tFAW 26
- tRRDS 5
- tRRDL 7
- tCCDL 7
- tRFC1 312
- tRFC2 192
- tRFC3 132


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







XMP 3200MHz:
- tRC 56
- tFAW 35
- tRRDS 7
- tRRDL 7
- tCCDL 9
- tRFC1 416
- tRFC2 256
- tRFC3 176


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Meanwhile a comparable B-die kit uses these: (I bolded the timings clock ticks that are looser)

2400MHz:
- tRC 56
- tFAW 26
- tRRDS 5
- tRRDL 7
- tCCDL 7
- tRFC1 *420*
- tRFC2 *312*
- tRFC3 *192*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







XMP 3200MHz:
- tRC 50
- tFAW *39*
- tRRDS 6
- tRRDL *8*
- tCCDL 9
- tRFC1 *560*
- tRFC2 *416*
- tRFC3 *256*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I did find a thread that at least has a couple of videos on how to use Taiphoon Burner but I haven't dug through it enough yet to figure out all the nuances and caveats of flashing the RAM's EEPROM.

http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/howto-so-dimms-extreme-boost-1600-to-2133-and-beyond-jedec-xmp.636479/

If anyone that has a clue about this stuff I do accept tips


----------



## billbartuska

You're mixing "timings" and "clock ticks".

Don't know if you know this stuff but I'll post it anyway

_Memory latency, or timings, like the number 10 in CL 10, are the length of time it takes the memory to complete a step in what it has to do. That "time" is measured in "clock ticks", ie CL 10 takes 10 clock ticks to complete before the memory can move on to it's next operation. The length of one clock tick is the speed at which the memory is running. 1800 MHz memory has a clock tick length of one 1,800,000,000th of a second (1,800,000,000 clock ticks per second), so the CL step takes 10 x 1/1,800,000,000 seconds.

A stick of memory always takes the same amount of time to complete it's CL step (or any other step) no matter what speed it is running. If you run the above memory stick faster, say 2400 MHz, it still takes 10 x 1/1,800,000,000 seconds to complete the CL step, but each clock tick is now 1/2,400,000,000 of a second, so it now would take more clock ticks to complete the CL step. Namely, 24/18 times 10 (for CL step) or 13.3 clock ticks (10 times 24/18 clock ticks). But, alas, that has to be rounded to to CL 14 as memory can't use partial clock ticks.._


----------



## bardacuda

Ok so to be clear, I want to edit the clock ticks of my XMP profile. I don't want to input times in actual fractions of a second in case that's what you thought I was trying to do. Edited the post to make it more clear.


----------



## N3G4T1v3

This is an interesting idea, I hope you have success.


----------



## bardacuda

I might not even do it. Can't seem to get any advice other than "don't do it" so it seems I would have to muddle my way through it and probably brick my RAM. New BIOS updates may give access to sub timings clock ticks anyway and improve compatibility with Ryzen's IMC. If it doesn't seem like BIOS updates are going to help I might just try it anyway.

I mean it seems pretty straightforward. You just edit the tables in the editor, fix the checksum, and flash.


----------



## billbartuska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Ok so to be clear, I want to edit the clock ticks of my XMP profile. I don't want to input times in actual fractions of a second in case that's what you thought I was trying to do. Edited the post to make it more clear.


Read what I posted. You're confusing timing numbers and clock ticks.

For example, what you see in CPU-Z (XMP profile, etc.) are timing *number*s. You have to convert those into *clock ticks* because all motherboard memory control is based on them.


----------



## bardacuda

If I understand correctly...you are saying I should focusing on modifying the numbers here:



Not necessarily the numbers that show up over here:



Would that be accurate?

I was just going to go with whatever number was looser in the B-die chips *at the same clock speed* and apply that to my E-die. For the timings that are already looser for the E-die, I was going to leave alone.


----------



## billbartuska

At 1333.33 MHz a CAS setting of 16 takes 12.000 ns to complete.

If you want to change ONLY the timings you can change either the number or the nano seconds. (I would _assume_ that the program will change the other automatically...but then, it's not MY memory sticks that will get borked if it doesn't).

If you want to change speeds *and* timings, that's whole other ball game.


----------



## bardacuda

I just want to use the looser "timings" of the B-die on my E-die. For the "timings" that are already looser in my E-die I want to leave them alone. Forgive me if that's not the correct terminology but I think you should be able to understand my meaning.

For clarity, I want to try and overwrite my current 3200MHz XMP profile with a stable 2666MHz profile (and possibly a stable 2933 and then a stable 3200 if I have success). When I open the *B-die* XMP profile, and change SDRAM Cycle Time to 6 (or 0.750ns) (it is 5 initially because 1600MHz) (yes, the "seconds" field is not editable but updates automatically with the correct value), I see this:



When I open my E-die's XMP profile, and change SDRAM Cycle Time to 6, I see this:



I want to make a new profile like this: (I suspect the system instability at higher memory clocks is because of the sub timings being too tight. This is just an example. I can go looser on the other "timings" if I need to)



I am figuring, in this way, by using the "worst of both worlds", if I flash this and load the XMP profile, what's the worst that can happen? Ok so my new XMP doesn't work. The stock XMP profile doesn't work currently anyway. Can't I just clear my CMOS, boot with an unmodified SPD profile, and flash back to stock? I only want to modify XMP, not SPD.

Isn't there just a guide or a forum thread you could point me to that has this info?


----------



## yendor

I read this http://www.simmtester.com/page/news/showpubnews.asp?num=184 again, it's useful, dense though.

Thaiphoon had, still has? Write protection testing but it was kinda hazardous. As good a chance to brick ram as full flash. If you haven't, take a quick look at http://www.softnology.biz/tips_wptest.html

The simmtester page may help you determine write protection without blindly testing for it.

always backups. Should make one the second you start thinking of flashing.

Look for spd tables that are closer to your goal, preferably edie. safer bet they'll work


----------



## bardacuda

Thanks! I like it already!
Quote:


> Serial Presence Detect (SPD) data is probably the most misunderstood subject in the memory module industry. Most people only know it as the little Eeprom device on the DIMM that often kept the module from working properly in the computer....


----------



## billbartuska

When you understand how a computer uses SPD info you see that XMP is a risky, ill performing hoax.


----------



## bardacuda

I don't understand what you said. What makes modifying XMP risky? Help me understand.


----------



## yendor

Xmp is a hoax and risky in that it's not "real" and any given xmp profile isn't guaranteed to work. Just settings that the ram could perform at. Up to the memory interface to try to work with those settings. Only a guideline. Jdec profile also stored on eeprom. Overwrite that and there is no base spd to fall back on.


----------



## bardacuda

Right, but, even though I'm overwriting the entire eeprom, if the jedec section is unedited and the xmp section is the only thing modified, wouldn't all of the jedec profiles still work like normal as long as I don't try to load xmp? In other words, won't the important parts of the new rom be identical to the stock rom and still function like normal?

If i do load xmp and it fails...could I not reset my cmos, load the 2133 jdec profile, and then flash the ram's eeprom back to my stock backup? or does editing the xmp also modify other important parts of the rom?


----------



## Voodoo Jungle

You can modify the XMP section without the risk of damage for memory modules. You can add, modify or erase XMP profiles with Thaiphoon Burner easely. So, don't worry.


----------



## bardacuda

That's what I would figure but everyone else seems to think my ram is going to explode if I touch anything.


----------



## DaaQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> That's what I would figure but everyone else seems to think my ram is going to explode if I touch anything.


I think what's really important here is that you should research what all of the different timings are, what they do, and what impact they have on performance.

Don't get me wrong, I really like where you are going here, and will be following this thread now. I am also not a memory guru, to be clear.
But I think you need to research as much as you can about the primary, secondary and tertiary timings before attempting to adjust things. You should become a "guru" while doing this. This is all just my opinion of course. But in reading the ryzen owners threads. It's very apparent the people who have not overclocked prior to Intel's "K" series shenanigans. And ones that have not used anything other than Intel period.
Just be prepared for frustration, research and potentially loss of product.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaaQ*
> 
> I think what's really important here is that you should research what all of the different timings are, what they do, and what impact they have on performance.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I really like where you are going here, and will be following this thread now. I am also not a memory guru, to be clear.
> But I think you need to research as much as you can about the primary, secondary and tertiary timings before attempting to adjust things. You should become a "guru" while doing this. This is all just my opinion of course. But in reading the ryzen owners threads. It's very apparent the people who have not overclocked prior to Intel's "K" series shenanigans. And ones that have not used anything other than Intel period.
> Just be prepared for frustration, research and potentially loss of product.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voodoo Jungle*
> 
> You can modify the XMP section without the risk of damage for memory modules. You can add, modify or erase XMP profiles with Thaiphoon Burner easely. So, don't worry.


Voodoo is not guessing about thaiphoon's ability to work with xmp section of ram safely. The concern was whether it worked ONLY on that section and left base spd common to all ram alone.
Read the simmtester link . if it exclusively modifies profiles then it should work fine.

It's what it can't change that is important for safety, and also what might limit it for repair If you can't change something that's broken in an area you normally would be trying to avoid...

RGB repair may not be in the cards.

Only way to tell, is to try. Or find someone who has. specifically, not anecdotally. (They're cagey. very cagey.. I wonder if the ram vendors have men in black..... )


----------



## billbartuska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> . I wonder if the ram vendors have men in black..... )


LOL
I've talked to the manufacturer's gurus. They're the ones that the men in black are watching over!


----------



## Voodoo Jungle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Voodoo is not guessing about thaiphoon's ability to work with xmp section of ram safely. The concern was whether it worked ONLY on that section and left base spd common to all ram alone.
> Read the simmtester link .


The XMP Enhancer (a part of Thaiphoon Burner software) works with XMP section only. This editor does not alter minimum timing delays of the DRAM module. For this purpose there is another editor called Timing Table Editor. CRC1 and CRC2 do not cover the XMP profile section. Therefore, it may be corrupted, erased or written with trash data. This will not affect to the module functionally or system in whole, because XMP is not a JEDEC standard. BIOS reads SPD to know which timings need to be set for the Memory Controller and it can read XMP to know timings which are beyond JEDEC standards.


----------



## gupsterg

Subb'd.

+rep OP for topic







.
+rep @billbartuska for post 11.
+rep @yendor for linky post 19, time to get swatting







.
+rep @Voodoo Jungle for clarification on Thaiphoon Burner.


----------



## bardacuda

@Voodoo Jungle

Thanks for the replies! This gives me more confidence in case I need to go this route. I'll be waiting to see what BIOS updates can do first.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> @Voodoo Jungle
> 
> Thanks for the replies! This gives me more confidence in case I need to go this route. I'll be waiting to see what BIOS updates can do first.


Cruising manufacturer's support sites I ran across some users who found additional profiles, usually less than optimal or even functional, on their ram. The only way I can figure that having happened is if someone flashed a profile then rma'd it or returned it to the retailer, who promptly turned it around somehow. Open box maybe?

Related simply to show that not only can profiles be modified, additional ones can be added . Now where'd you find the videos you mentioned several posts ago?


----------



## Omicron

I was waiting for a thread on OCN over using this software, I'll be watching this intently.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Now where'd you find the videos you mentioned several posts ago?


They are at the bottom of the OP of this thread in the spoiler:

http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/howto-so-dimms-extreme-boost-1600-to-2133-and-beyond-jedec-xmp.636479/


----------



## Voodoo Jungle

I am going to show you how to use Thaiphoon Burner to restore corrupted SPD data of G.SKILL TridentZ RGB modules. This is very simple and does not require from you any skills or knowledge in SPD programming.

*Step 1*. Read SPD by clicking the *Read* button and select the EEPROM Location from a pop-up menu. Wait until the reading is completed. Check up CRC status which is displayed on the statusbar. If CRC is corrupted you will see "CRC: Error" otherwise "CRC: OK". Click the *Dump* button to activate the HEX editor mode.



The first 256 SPD bytes of the 512-byte data array are covered by two CRCs. The first one (CRC1) covers the first 126 bytes (0x00 to 0x7D) and the second one (CRC2) covers the second 126 bytes (0x80 to 0xFD). If CRC1 or CRC2 is invalid Thaiphoon Burner displays "CRC: Error". Now you can press the *Report* button and scroll down to check up both CRCs.



As you can see on the picture above, both CRC1 and CRC2 are invalid what means SPD data need to be restored to the initial state, because if it is corrupted significantly you will probably get a black screen with no boot.

*Step 2*. Let's imagine we don't have a backed up SPD dump file. In this case we can use any similar SPD dump from Thaiphoon Burner's database. Hopefully, G.SKILL uses a very common SPD for its DRAM modules. In our particular case we have an Unbuffered single-rank module with a capacity of 8GB and DRAM component organization of 1Gbx8 (8Gb in density). This will be enough to find a proper SPD. For this moment SPD Browser finds 6 compatible SPD dumps in the database.



Let's narrow the circle and add CRC1 of 0x242D and CRC2 of 0xA01C to the search criteria. Hopefully, the first found SPD dump is from a G.SKILL RipjawsV F4-3200C16-8GVRB module and it has the same CRCs what means the first 256 bytes are absolutely identical to the initial SPD bytes of our corrupted Trident Z RGB. So, we can use this found dump to overwrite the first 256 corrupted bytes despite the difference in DRAM manufacturer (Samsung vs Hynix).

*Step 3*. Open the F4-3200C16-8GVRB SPD dump from the database by clicking  button which is on the main toolbar of the SPD Browser. Now this dump is loaded into the program.

*Step 4*. Press







button to call the SPD programming dialog box.



As we are going to reprogram the first 256 bytes select *000h-0FFh / Lower Bank* command from the *Address Range* main menu. This will change the left and the right boundary to 00h and FFh accordingly. Make sure the *Write to the selected SPD EEPROM Device* option is checked. Now remember the *EEPROM Location* under which your module (actually SPD EEPROM) resides. If you don't remember go to Step 1. Press *Write* to start programming. This will overwrite timings


----------



## Voodoo Jungle

I forgot to mention about another good way to find a compatible SPD dump. Just read SPD or open it from file. Call *SPD Browser* (from the *Tools* main menu or by clicking the button on the main toolbar). In the SPD Browser, select *Query* then *Architecture-compatible SPD dumps*.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voodoo Jungle*
> 
> I forgot to mention about another good way to find a compatible SPD dump. Just read SPD or open it from file. Call *SPD Browser* (from the *Tools* main menu or by clicking the button on the main toolbar). In the SPD Browser, select *Query* then *Architecture-compatible SPD dumps*.


Ryzen already making it in there? Already suspecting that gskill's new flare is minimially different from other bdie bin's at higher speed. (Ok I won't be surprised to discover the only difference is the heat spreaders)


----------



## Cloudforever

bardacuda - I like this guy..... never heard of flashing your actual DIMMs .... you're the man!

I'm saving this thread because of you all......... LOL +1 for you all! fantastic knowledge


----------



## Voodoo Jungle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Already suspecting that gskill's new flare is minimially different from other bdie bin's at higher speed.


The new FlareX DRAM modules are absolutely identical to Trident Z modules. I mean PCB (HSIEN JINN Industry) + DRAM components (SK hynix or Samsung). The only difference is heatspreaders. You can flash XMP 2.0 profiles from TridentZ series and you will be able to run FlareX on Intel's Skylake or Kabylake platform.

*Cloudforever*, subscribe to this thread too







Yesterday I released Thaiphoon Burner with improved XMP Enhancer 3.0 for DDR4 memory.


----------



## Seaie280672

OK, but how
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voodoo Jungle*
> 
> You can modify the XMP section without the risk of damage for memory modules. You can add, modify or erase XMP profiles with Thaiphoon Burner easely. So, don't worry.


OK but how ???

One of my G.Skill RGB Sticks has lost its XMP Profile, something to do with the G.Skill software controlling the LEDs via SPD, and the software to say the least is crap, and thats putting it nicely, so I want to re-programm the sticks with the correct data, but cant actually find any guides on how to do it.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seaie280672*
> 
> OK, but how
> OK but how ???
> 
> One of my G.Skill RGB Sticks has lost its XMP Profile, something to do with the G.Skill software controlling the LEDs via SPD, and the software to say the least is crap, and thats putting it nicely, so I want to re-programm the sticks with the correct data, but cant actually find any guides on how to do it.


Post 36 explains it.


----------



## Seaie280672

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Post 36 explains it.


Thanks, I just found it, read through the whole thread, been looking for instructions to do this for weeks.

The crazy thing is, ive already RMA'd 3 kits of this RAM and exchanged it, each time I RMA'd it, they said they couldnt find a problem with it, but tested it on Intel systems, im using a Ryzen system.

The one part I dont get is I dont seem to have the write button, the post doesnt explain, as he did in bold in other parts, how to pull up this dialog box after loading the database and finding your SPD in the list.

Also, do I need to purchase the full version ($16) to do this ? not a problem if I have to, will be worth it, just wondering.

ps. DONT USE THE CRAP G.SKILL SOFTWARE, thats whats buggering up these sticks, writting SPD data to change the colours, stick with rainbow out of the box or get the non LED version, G.Skill are not responding to any issues, loads of people are having this problem over on the G.Skill forums.














http://imgur.com/TMnWXvJ




http://imgur.com/JdY3Szh


The memeory moduales from the database match, but the JEDEC Dimm Label differs slightly, I dont know if this matters ?

For some reason tiny pic is deleting my images, so I was only able to post links to the other images.


----------



## Seaie280672

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Post 36 explains it.


Thanks, I just found it, read through the whole thread, been looking for instructions to do this for weeks.

The crazy thing is, ive already RMA'd 3 kits of this RAM and exchanged it, each time I RMA'd it, they said they couldnt find a problem with it, but tested it on Intel systems, im using a Ryzen system.

The one part I dont get is I dont seem to have the write button, the post doesnt explain, as he did in bold in other parts, how to pull up this dialog box after loading the database and finding your SPD in the list.

Also, do I need to purchase the full version ($16) to do this ? not a problem if I have to, will be worth it, just wondering.

ps. DONT USE THE CRAP G.SKILL SOFTWARE, thats whats buggering up these sticks, writting SPD data to change the colours, stick with rainbow out of the box or get the non LED version, G.Skill are not responding to any issues, loads of people are having this problem over on the G.Skill forums.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seaie280672*
> 
> Thanks, I just found it, read through the whole thread, been looking for instructions to do this for weeks.
> 
> The crazy thing is, ive already RMA'd 3 kits of this RAM and exchanged it, each time I RMA'd it, they said they couldnt find a problem with it, but tested it on Intel systems, im using a Ryzen system.
> 
> The one part I dont get is I dont seem to have the write button, the post doesnt explain, as he did in bold in other parts, how to pull up this dialog box after loading the database and finding your SPD in the list.
> 
> Also, do I need to purchase the full version ($16) to do this ? not a problem if I have to, will be worth it, just wondering.
> 
> ps. DONT USE THE CRAP G.SKILL SOFTWARE, thats whats buggering up these sticks, writting SPD data to change the colours, stick with rainbow out of the box or get the non LED version, G.Skill are not responding to any issues, loads of people are having this problem over on the G.Skill forums.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You would need the correct paid version, yes.

GSkill's rgb software corrupts the ram when used with other rgb software. This we know. It's also suspected that any rgb software that adjusts it may be a problem but some work's been done on it since on the motherboard side at least. Your approach seems to be what most people have settled on and Gskill has been claiming it's fine all along and has gotten pretty snippy with people about it.

I doubt it's 'fine' on intel. There are probably redundancies that were introduced when Intel went through it's own ddr4 adventures. (People forget.... about memory . /headdesk )


----------



## Seaie280672

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> You would need the correct paid version, yes.
> 
> GSkill's rgb software corrupts the ram when used with other rgb software. This we know. It's also suspected that any rgb software that adjusts it may be a problem but some work's been done on it since on the motherboard side at least. Your approach seems to be what most people have settled on and Gskill has been claiming it's fine all along and has gotten pretty snippy with people about it.
> 
> I doubt it's 'fine' on intel. There are probably redundancies that were introduced when Intel went through it's own ddr4 adventures. (People forget.... about memory . /headdesk )


Ok thanks, i'll go and purchase it now, could you just confirm something for me please, link 1 shows my current SPD data, and link 2 below shows the SPD data I want to write to both of my sticks, both sets of data are for G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3200mhz CL16 (Hynix) (F4-3200C16D-8GTZR) however, the thing that concerns me is JEDEC DIMM Label is slightly different, does this matter ? and am I OK to write the same SPD data to both sticks ?



http://imgur.com/9ums3M0




http://imgur.com/gPGt6Aa


----------



## yendor

Voodoo lays it out fairly clearly. Showing how to determine there is a problem, using the database to find matching spd files and then refine it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1627823/how-do-i-read-modify-flash-spd-xmp-profiles-on-ddr4-eeprom/20_20#post_26056228


----------



## Seaie280672

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yendor*
> 
> Voodoo lays it out fairly clearly. Showing how to determine there is a problem, using the database to find matching spd files and then refine it.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1627823/how-do-i-read-modify-flash-spd-xmp-profiles-on-ddr4-eeprom/20_20#post_26056228


OMG it worked, purchased the software and re-wrote the spd to both my sticks (not at the same time) tested to make sure at least 1 stick was still working before I did the other.

The only downside im left with is I needed to purchase the pro version really, I guess I should have read into it even more, one of my sticks still has no XMP profile and it wont allow me to write the XMP profiles to SPD on the personal version which is a shame.

Is there a way to write the XMP data at the same time as the SPD data by changing the address range, as the XMP data is actually stored in the SPD file which I downloaded ?

You guys are great











http://imgur.com/NCuS2aL




http://imgur.com/YMLDc5Y


----------



## Voodoo Jungle

*Seaie280672*, congratulations! I can give you a copy of TB PRO version if you need. You will have an opportunity to play with XMP profiles.


----------



## Seaie280672

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voodoo Jungle*
> 
> *Seaie280672*, congratulations! I can give you a copy of TB PRO version if you need. You will have an opportunity to play with XMP profiles.


That would be great if you could, I just want to save the XMP profile from 1 stick (which ive already done) and write it to the stick which is missing it.

What do you need from me ? email address etc ?


----------



## Voodoo Jungle

Replied. I would recommend to download the latest SPD database to be able to play with XMP profiles. The XMP Enhancer 3.0 can find all the XMP profiles in the SPD database. So, you can select the most preferable one.


----------



## Seaie280672

forget that, I found the issue myself, Windows Temp folders.


----------



## Psycrow

Hi

My ram works fine beside the light modes.

Will this burner program fix that ?
Just wanna know before i spend 16 $

Comet mode broken

https://www.dropbox.com/s/lq4k4a50m503f2y/20170529_224925.mp4?dl=0

Flick and flak or dish and dash mode broken

https://www.dropbox.com/s/21bncpz755qds3f/20170529_225659.mp4?dl=0

Rainbow mode mesed up

https://www.dropbox.com/s/kncypc5ecllo0a7/20170529_230027.mp4?dl=0

G.Skill TridentZ RGB Series - DDR4 - 32 GB: 4 x 8 GB - DIMM 288-PIN - 3200 MHz / PC4-
25600 - CL14 - 1.35 V (F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR)


----------



## Seaie280672

I already replied to you on YouTube, download the free version, if your spd data is corrupt ie crc error, that's why your lights don't work properly.

The lights use the spd data stored in the eeprom to work.

Then purchase the software and fix your spd data, then your lights will work.


----------



## Psycrow

I had crc error in something called FFFh

So when i buy this program then i need to find the right ram in that spd browser list.

I have G.Skill TridentZ RGB Series - DDR4 - 32 GB: 4 x 8 GB - DIMM 288-PIN - 3200 MHz / PC4-
25600 - CL14 - 1.35 V - unbuffet (F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR

Btw what do i pick on the list..i have 32 BG installed ram in 4 slots...Do i need to choose 8 gb and do this method for each ram module ?


----------



## Psycrow

I find these in the browser list G.Skill TridentZ RGB F4-3200C14-8GTZR DDR4-2133 with XMP but my ram is F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR
With the letter Q in difference. I cant find other ram related in that list


----------



## Voodoo Jungle

F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR is the part number of the kit (Q - quad) and F4-3200C14-8GTZR is the part number of the module.


----------



## Psycrow

allright so im good to go choosing that model..brb i need to buy this program.

Ok so i got the full program now..do i need to read all my ram one by one and check for error and then " flash" the new profile in to em ?


----------



## Seaie280672

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycrow*
> 
> allright so im good to go choosing that model..brb i need to buy this program


Flash 1 stick, then check it, make sure it says CRC OK, then reboot then flash the next stick, make sure it says CRC OK, then reboot, do all 4 sticks with the same SPD file.

If you install the G.Skill software again, it will damage them again and corrupt the SPD again and you will have to flash them again, believe me I tried it.

@ VooDoo Jungle, I was looking at messing with XMP profiles, my kit is Hynix based, 3200mhz (F4-3200C16D-GTZR) I was looking to flash an XMP profile of either 3466, or 3600mhz to my sticks, everything matched apart from the profiles said they were Samsung chips rather than Hynix, I wasn't sure whether to proceed ? they were F4-3466C17D-GTZR and F4-3600C18D-GTZR kits.


----------



## Psycrow

Sounds horrible







haha
But thx for the help so far..im gona start now an dhopefully be right back with results..cross finger for me


----------



## Psycrow

When i start the program then i get this error:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/4ffmjmb7hqbkgrj/Error.png?dl=0

and i heard its because i have intel chipset and asus motherboard and they dont allow us to edit anything in this topic..

But i tryed to flash the ram and it worked ok..there ws no crc error until i made a reboot, then all was back to the same error again..
Also it seems like all the ram modules has errors..is that because i once installed the G skill aura program and then removed it and installed asus software ??


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycrow*
> 
> When i start the program then i get this error:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4ffmjmb7hqbkgrj/Error.png?dl=0
> 
> and i heard its because i have intel chipset and asus motherboard and they dont allow us to edit anything in this topic..
> 
> But i tryed to flash the ram and it worked ok..there ws no crc error until i made a reboot, then all was back to the same error again..
> Also it seems like all the ram modules has errors..is that because i once installed the G skill aura program and then removed it and installed asus software ??


You got a specific error. You should have stopped right there and resolved it.

You have errors because that particular rgb implementation is vulnerable to corruption due to it's design. Some of us suspect that it will always be susceptible even when using only the motherboard vendor's software and that it will just take LONGER but happen inevitably.

Why doesn't matter. Once you address the bios issue you can move forward and when it becomes corrupted repair it again. There are owners who've found new ways to 'break' their rgb ram and fix it without blinking and move on.


----------



## Seaie280672

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycrow*
> 
> When i start the program then i get this error:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4ffmjmb7hqbkgrj/Error.png?dl=0
> 
> and i heard its because i have intel chipset and asus motherboard and they dont allow us to edit anything in this topic..
> 
> But i tryed to flash the ram and it worked ok..there ws no crc error until i made a reboot, then all was back to the same error again..
> Also it seems like all the ram modules has errors..is that because i once installed the G skill aura program and then removed it and installed asus software ??


The error you got is because you bios stops you from writing spd, so although it appeared to work, it didn't really, restart your computer and go into the bios, look for a setting "SPD Write Disable" and change it, then save and exit, reboot and try and flash again, see if it works this time without the error.

I didnt have this problem as I am using an AM4 chipset where spd writing isnt blocked.


----------



## Psycrow

Ok trying to seach the bios for this feature..and thx again for helping me..im realy bummed out and tired from work but i try to hang in here as good i can








might resolve in alot of asking









It it because i use xmp profile ?


----------



## Seaie280672

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycrow*
> 
> Ok trying to seach the bios for this feature..and thx again for helping me..im realy bummed out and tired from work but i try to hang in here as good i can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might resolve in alot of asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It it because i use xmp profile ?


no, nothing to do with xmp, its because your bios/smbus is blocking you from writing to your ram.


----------



## Psycrow

I found under ram settings an option that said SPD write and it was disabled. Now i have enabled it..so should allow me to write


----------



## Psycrow

And we are 100 % sure it is these new ram profile i need to use

G.Skill TridentZ RGB F4-3200C14-8GTZR DDR4-2133 with XMP

When i have F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR


----------



## Seaie280672

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycrow*
> 
> And we are 100 % sure it is these new ram profile i need to use
> 
> G.Skill TridentZ RGB F4-3200C14-8GTZR DDR4-2133 with XMP
> 
> When i have F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR


Yes like Voodoo said F4-3200 is the speed 3200mhz, C14 is the command rate, Q=Quad channel kit, 32=32gb in total, so 4 x 8gb sticks = 32gb, if you had a 16gb kit that would say 16 instead of 32, etc etc. GTZ is the model and the R means its an RGB kit

so this kit is the same as yours, G.Skill TridentZ RGB F4-3200C14-8GTZR DDR4-2133 its just listed as a single stick rather than a quad channel kit.


----------



## Psycrow

Oki.

I am trying again here but it fails me again
At least that warning is gone..so i guess i can write to the ram now

The thing is after i read first time then it finds crc error

SPD Checksum (Bytes 00h-7Dh): FFFFh (Error)
SPD Checksum (Bytes 80h-FDh): FFFFh (Error)

And after the whole operation im stock with this

SPD Checksum (Bytes 00h-7Dh): 242Dh (Error)
SPD Checksum (Bytes 80h-FDh): A01Ch (Error)

Trying again


----------



## Psycrow

Now i get this pop up

https://www.dropbox.com/s/u09ts3ui33xxvn2/Erro2.png?dl=0

and after i tryed to flash the first ram blobk then it showed me OK
But after reboot it shows me

SPD Checksum (Bytes 00h-7Dh): 242Dh (Error)
SPD Checksum (Bytes 80h-FDh): A01Ch (Error)

what am i doing wrong here

I have the same ram in the guide, and he speaks of choosing another ram model on the list from some ripjaws...

Seem like all i did was removing the FF error to some numbers


----------



## Voodoo Jungle

Uninstall all the staff from G.SKILL and ASUS - RGB Software and ASUS Aura which may corrupt SPD. Before flashing SPD again make sure you are not running cpuz, hwinfo or any other sensor monitoring applications. Reboot is not necessary after flashing is complete. Just ensure that CRC is OK.


----------



## Psycrow

Ok..i do have asus aura installed and cpu z and speccy..i will makwe sure they are removed and not running..brb


----------



## Psycrow

hmm

This part i dont understand..how does he narrow the seach for this CRC1 of 0x242D and CRC2 of 0xA01C

And do i dare use this module G.SKILL RipjawsV F4-3200C16-8GVRB

I have exactly the same ram as he has in the guide..

"Let's narrow the circle and add CRC1 of 0x242D and CRC2 of 0xA01C to the search criteria. Hopefully, the first found SPD dump is from a G.SKILL RipjawsV F4-3200C16-8GVRB module and it has the same CRCs what means the first 256 bytes are absolutely identical to the initial SPD bytes of our corrupted Trident Z RGB. So, we can use this found dump to overwrite the first 256 corrupted bytes despite the difference in DRAM"

It dosent work so well for me..i keep getting crc error after each wrting..i tryed 3 times now on each ram and gets either

SPD Checksum (Bytes 00h-7Dh): 242Dh (OK)
SPD Checksum (Bytes 80h-FDh): A01Ch (Error)

or error on both

The wierd thing is..everytime i read one of the ram then i get a random crc error or ok status

So they show

SPD Checksum (Bytes 00h-7Dh): 242Dh (OK)
SPD Checksum (Bytes 80h-FDh): A01Ch (Error)

Or

SPD Checksum (Bytes 00h-7Dh): 242Dh (OK)
SPD Checksum (Bytes 80h-FDh): A01Ch (OK)

or

SPD Checksum (Bytes 00h-7Dh): 242Dh (Error)
SPD Checksum (Bytes 80h-FDh): A01Ch (Error)

something is wrong here..i uninstalled asus aura and no ther hw info runs.
im gon areturn tomorrow on this...its been a long day


----------



## Voodoo Jungle

You have to use the Comparator tool from Thaiphoon Burner software to compare your current SPD with the original one from the database. In most cases you have to change only two or three SPD bytes to make CRC "OK". I wouldn't recommend flashing entire 512 SPD byte array. Use the Comparator first. Then switch to the HEX mode (the "Dump" button which on the main toolbar needs to be pressed down) and change SPD bytes that need to be restored just entering the original values from the keyboard.


----------



## Psycrow

Ok so i need to open compare hex tool and read my current ram stick and open Thaiphoon Burner SDP module for these ram, and then change the values that compare shows in red that are different to each other. And then save the file to my ram ?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rqyv93m7y0njkqi/Ram.png?dl=0


----------



## Psycrow

Everytime i press read in the compare list then i get different hex numbers that seems to show wrong stats..so how can i be sure what to change..should i just go and change all the hex keys manualy and save file..just to make sure i get it right ?

And why do my ram change hex keys everytime i choose read


----------



## Voodoo Jungle

Uninstall G.skill staff completely - http://www.gskill.com/gskill-device/memory/TZRGB_BETA_cleanuninstallguide_easy.pdf
Something prevents from normal SPD flashing. But that is not Thaiphoon Burner's issue.

BTW, you said that the "DRAM SPD Write" BIOS option had been set to "Disabled" before your SPD was corrupted. If so, then there is definitely a bug in the hardware implementation of the Trident Z RGB series.


----------



## Psycrow

Hmm you say something...they where write protected in bios yes..so they could not have been messed up my g skill software right ?

Also now i think i messed it all up realy good..cuz now i only see FF in the dump file hex system after i tryed the hex edit you told me to..

I think i need to load and write the whole SPD ..the shows unknown info on all info...tryting to rewrite now


----------



## Psycrow

Yup i messed it up an di knew it !
FF = Im ****ed

https://www.dropbox.com/s/36x0cgd3799d17a/Lort%20%21.png?dl=0

How do i fix my ram now ?
At this point i just want a normal ram profile and RMA this ****

Can you help me via skype or something..teamwiever ?


----------



## Psycrow

I am in a hell hole now..litterly !

I cant even use read and write anymore......how messed up can this crap be !!!!

SOS ! Help SOS !!


----------



## Voodoo Jungle

If you see all SPD bytes to have FF then the SMBus controller needs to be reset. The only way to do that is to power off the computer. Don't try to do anything in this case, any attempt will fail.


----------



## Psycrow

Ok so back on track..phew..i was lost.

I just want the the simple lights to work normaly..i have installed the g skill and removed it like that site suggested.

Now i sit here with thaiphoon opened and what do you suggest i do now ?


----------



## Psycrow

Ok wierd enough..now 3 of my ram shows OK an dno crc error..only the first ram shows errror in the lower crc section

Read smbus #0 at 50h

SPD Checksum (Bytes 00h-7Dh): 242Dh (OK)
SPD Checksum (Bytes 80h-FDh): A01Ch (Error)

So how do i fix that lower error ?

I see a diference in the hex dump file on line 90 it shows 55 rather then 00 in the midel..do i just change that 55 to 00 ? and save /write ?


----------



## Psycrow

HURRAY IT works !! Money well spend...This thaiphoon burner should be standart software when you buy G skill ramm..
G skill should pay this guy who owns burner !

Thanks again for the halp..i gained a skill in ram flashing and sorry for me freaking out but i have a roght time on work atm..to busy


----------



## Voodoo Jungle

1) Remove all the modules except one.
2) Make sure you have uninstalled ASUS Aura and G.SKILL software.
3) Make sure you are not running any system diagnostic and sensor monitoring software (aida, hwinfo, cpuz, etc).
4) Run Thaiphoon Burner and read SPD. If the SMBus Controller is not stuck, SPD reading will take less than 16 seconds. Otherwise SMBus collisions have occurred and you have to check all your software running on the background before flashing.
5) Check out SPD CRC status. If it is not OK open the original dump from file or SPD database.
6) If both CRCs are not OK then flash entire SPD array (512 bytes). If you see that CRC2 (Bytes 80h-FDh) is invalid just overwrite the second part of the SPD array (bytes 80h - FDh): in the "SPD Data Write" dialogbox set "80h" for the Left Boundary Byte and "FDh" for the Right Boundary Byte.
7) Start flashing.

P.S. oh, I am sorry, I am late







Anyway, I am glad my software could help you!


----------



## Psycrow

I will save your guide in my document for use in the future









Thank smate


----------



## Voodoo Jungle

I have mentioned your strange issues at G.SKILL forum. Let see what G.SKILL folks will answer.


----------



## yendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voodoo Jungle*
> 
> I have mentioned your strange issues at G.SKILL forum. Let see what G.SKILL folks will answer.


I fear their problem is hardware. software makes it worse but hardware in the end.


----------



## Psycrow

It get stranger..it worked fine until i rebooted..now the lights are even worse screwed up and the ram are back to showing different crc ok or crc error on each scan/read...Im gona start over to.

Asus aura programs also starts to crash again...mann..had i never bought these light ram

It feels like this aura program messes up the ram codes


----------



## Psycrow

It worked super fine and i was able to find the last error code and write it so all ram had OK Crc, then i installed asus aura and tryed out the light modes and they worked like a charm..until i rebooted, then the lights changed from comet to rainbow and when i tryed to set it to comet again then only the second ram module glows like rainbow and rest of the ram lights is off..and im back to error state.

I took out the power cable and reset the AC and now the ram runs with the build in standart rainbow or colours cycle mode..i removed asus aura and ran CCleaner.
Now reading with thaiphoon burner again and all my ram shows error. Im gona retry to flash em and see where the devil is buried

This is Horrible..money well spend on th ebirner program but i regret i bought these horrible ram..the lights are good for nothing


----------



## Seaie280672

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycrow*
> 
> It worked super fine and i was able to find the last error code and write it so all ram had OK Crc, then i installed asus aura and tryed out the light modes and they worked like a charm..until i rebooted, then the lights changed from comet to rainbow and when i tryed to set it to comet again then only the second ram module glows like rainbow and rest of the ram lights is off..and im back to error state.
> 
> I took out the power cable and reset the AC and now the ram runs with the build in standart rainbow or colours cycle mode..i removed asus aura and ran CCleaner.
> Now reading with thaiphoon burner again and all my ram shows error. Im gona retry to flash em and see where the devil is buried
> 
> This is Horrible..money well spend on th ebirner program but i regret i bought these horrible ram..the lights are good for nothing


Like I said before, after you have fixed the RAM, do not use any software on them at all, G.Skill Software and ASUS Aura breaks them again, stick with the stock rainbow effect out of the box until G.Skill sort themselves out, the software adjusts the SPD data on the sticks to adjust the lights.


----------



## Psycrow

I should have done that..now i have other problems..i flashed all my ram like i did last time it worked and then i rebooted..i could not get in windows..only left with a black screen....i tryed to remove 2 of th eram sticks and then i could boot again..im gona try and switch the sticks and flash the bios and the ram again and see what went wrong..but things are not looking great atm..i dont hope the motherboards ram sockets are messed up..brb with updates after i try out things


----------



## Seaie280672

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycrow*
> 
> I should have done that..now i have other problems..i flashed all my ram like i did last time it worked and then i rebooted..i could not get in windows..only left with a black screen....i tryed to remove 2 of th eram sticks and then i could boot again..im gona try and switch the sticks and flash the bios and the ram again and see what went wrong..but things are not looking great atm..i dont hope the motherboards ram sockets are messed up..brb with updates after i try out things


When you flashed the sticks the first time around, did you change the address range as quoted in VooDoo Jungles guide, post 36 ?

00h - FFh


----------



## Psycrow

Ok here is what i did from scratch.

First time i flashed then i used lower end only like in the guide and that dident work..then i tryed manualy to compare the hex and i changed all the numbers that was messing up..that resulted in alot of FF in the hex scan and the ram became unknown in the info.

Then i took out the power cable and reset the power in order to make the ram hex normal again. Then i was still stuck with the same error code we see in the guide refering to the light area in the ram hex.

Then i tryed to read and write all the rams again and then i got differents crc error each time i scanned..that could be something software related that was messing up my ram.

So i uninstalled asus aura and installed G skill newest RGB Software and followed the unsinstall guide..deleting the folders in programs also, and then i used CCleaner to make sure bits and bumps was gona be clearned up.

Then i flashed all the ram again from 00h to ffh and then it almost worked..there was only 1 ram block that had 1 crc error with a single hex that was set to FF and not 00. SO i changed it manualy and saved.

Then i installed asus aura and i could use all the light features..even the comet worked like a charm..then i rebooted all hell was back again...every crc error.

Then i tryed to flash all the ram again from 00h to FFH and now i have this messed up system that shows 16 gb ram even if i have all 4 ram block installed for 32 gb.

In zpu z i can see

slot# 1 shows ddr4 G skill F4-3200C14 -8gtzr
slot # 2 shows ddr 4 G skill but f4-3200c
slot # 3 shows ddr4 G skill F4-3200C14 -8gtzr
slot # 4 shows nothing

But i can still read the ram in thaiphoon it shows 50 h 51 h 52 h 53h

So what is wrong here

I only have 16 gb ramm now :/
Totaly bummed out here...I just wish i had 32 gb ram and will live happy with the rainbow inbuild now

In bios i cant see any ram either installed in this slot..how do i know what slot 1 and smbus 52h is ?

Dont tell me my motherboard ram port is messed up or broken !


----------



## Seaie280672

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycrow*
> 
> Ok here is what i did from scratch.
> 
> First time i flashed then i used lower end only like in the guide and that dident work..then i tryed manualy to compare the hex and i changed all the numbers that was messing up..that resulted in alot of FF in the hex scan and the ram became unknown in the info.
> 
> Then i took out the power cable and reset the power in order to make the ram hex normal again. Then i was still stuck with the same error code we see in the guide refering to the light area in the ram hex.
> 
> Then i tryed to read and write all the rams again and then i got differents crc error each time i scanned..that could be something software related that was messing up my ram.
> 
> So i uninstalled asus aura and installed G skill newest RGB Software and followed the unsinstall guide..deleting the folders in programs also, and then i used CCleaner to make sure bits and bumps was gona be clearned up.
> 
> Then i flashed all the ram again from 00h to ffh and then it almost worked..there was only 1 ram block that had 1 crc error with a single hex that was set to FF and not 00. SO i changed it manualy and saved.
> 
> Then i installed asus aura and i could use all the light features..even the comet worked like a charm..then i rebooted all hell was back again...every crc error.
> 
> Then i tryed to flash all the ram again from 00h to FFH and now i have this messed up system that shows 16 gb ram even if i have all 4 ram block installed for 32 gb.
> 
> In zpu z i can see
> 
> slot# 1 shows ddr4 G skill F4-3200C14 -8gtzr
> slot # 2 shows ddr 4 G skill but f4-3200c
> slot # 3 shows ddr4 G skill F4-3200C14 -8gtzr
> slot # 4 shows nothing
> 
> But i can still read the ram in thaiphoon it shows 50 h 51 h 52 h 53h
> 
> So what is wrong here
> 
> I only have 16 gb ramm now :/
> Totaly bummed out here...I just wish i had 32 gb ram and will live happy with the rainbow inbuild now
> 
> In bios i cant see any ram either installed in this slot..how do i know what slot 1 and smbus 52h is ?
> 
> Dont tell me my motherboard ram port is messed up or broken !


Ok I had strange readings in my bios after flashing too, this is what I did to fix it.

Remove all sticks of ram with the power off.
Clear the bios using the jumper on the board, not by removing the battery, this rarely works as power stored in the PSU feeds the bios even without the battery in.
now insert 1 stick into the main slot for your board, this maybe A1 or A2, refer to the manual to see which slot is too be used first.
boot to the bios and see if details are correct.
power off, remove that stick, put another one in that same slot, boot to the bios, check details are correct.
continue to do this for all 4 sticks.
now insert all 4 sticks and boot to windows.

If you ram slot was faulty or a stick was dead, the board wouldnt boot with it in, and Thaiphoon wouldnt read it either.


----------



## Psycrow

i am working on something like your ideea...atm i tested my ram and i seems that 2 of the ram is ok.
So i have now 16 gb that works..still with crc error

I have a reset bios botton on the back panel..is that ok or still go with the battery..cuz i need to tale out the cpu fan and its a huge mofo from noctua-.-the best on the market


----------



## Psycrow

Ok it gets stranger..i tryed to reset bios and install the ram one by one in the right slots refering to the manual.

SO it boots up fine and shows AO in the q code and shows 16 gb in windows.
Then i installed the 3 rd ram slot and now it shows 24 gb..but if i take the 3 rd ram and move it to another ram slot, then i get all sort of fail codes like 55 and 53 like no ram installed or wrong type of speed ect ram..its like the ram only want to work in a sertain ram slot..i still need to install the last ram, but i tryed to boot up with only that ram block installed,,and it would not work..so atm it looks like one of my ram sticks if " broken"..i will try and install it again...its hard to install the last ram due to the cpu cooler takes alot of room..but it can be managed...brb


----------



## Psycrow

I tryed to reset bios again and remove all the ram again and reinstall and uninstall all the software related..and now all 32 GB worls again with the build in rainbow scheme.

But my ram still have crc error in the light sector
And i have been reading alot about this, so i understand the issue here but not why it messes up even in write protected state !

SPD Revision: 1.1
SPD Bytes Total: 512
SPD Bytes Used: 384
SPD Checksum (Bytes 00h-7Dh): 242Dh (Error)
SPD Checksum (Bytes 80h-FDh): A01Ch (Error)

So im back to where i started


----------



## Psycrow

Like my self and others that have problems with with the trident z RGN serie and the softwares Trident z RGB or asus aura that also controles the lights on the ram..basicly these 2 programs looks like the same and i think they are the same.

The ram works fine but when it comes to the RGB lights and the software, then all hell is loose.

Software crashed..ram lights dont respond..ect. (Error things like this)

I used the thaiphoon program and scanned my ram and it turned out they have crc error in a sector that that somehow controles the lights.

And each time i was scanning the ram i got different crc error
I tryed to disable all programs i dident need to run in start up.

And then i found out in my case it was the corsair link software that messed up the crc error..when i exit the corsair link program and scan my ram again they show report of CRC OK.

Even the RGB software from asus aura reponds on my commands and dosent freeze or crash. Until i start the corsair link program, then the ram starts to show crc error and the light effecfs freezes or dont respond to my choises..

Now i have 6 corair HD 120 mm RGB fans installed on a corsair commander mini hub, since installing 6 fan power pins on my motherboard was to messy.

Then i also have a corsair node pro that controles my 4 RGB strips from corsair.

But i dont understand how it affects the ram crc...all i can tell is that either G skill must recode ther ram or corsair must recode ther software.

Im using corsair link and commander mini + node pro and they are all updated.
Hardware works great, but as soon i open corsair link or reboots cuz that program starts up with windows,then ccr error apears on th eram when i scan em again.

So atm i disabled the corsair link program after i made my colour setup on the strips and fans. I will just open that program when i need to change stuff rather than have it run on start..i hope this will work great for others Trident Z RGB users


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voodoo Jungle*
> 
> 1) Remove all the modules except one.
> 2) Make sure you have uninstalled ASUS Aura and G.SKILL software.
> 3) Make sure you are not running any system diagnostic and sensor monitoring software (aida, hwinfo, cpuz, etc).
> 4) Run Thaiphoon Burner and read SPD. If the SMBus Controller is not stuck, SPD reading will take less than 16 seconds. Otherwise SMBus collisions have occurred and you have to check all your software running on the background before flashing.
> 5) Check out SPD CRC status. If it is not OK open the original dump from file or SPD database.
> 6) If both CRCs are not OK then flash entire SPD array (512 bytes). If you see that CRC2 (Bytes 80h-FDh) is invalid just overwrite the second part of the SPD array (bytes 80h - FDh): in the "SPD Data Write" dialogbox set "80h" for the Left Boundary Byte and "FDh" for the Right Boundary Byte.
> 7) Start flashing.
> 
> P.S. oh, I am sorry, I am late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I am glad my software could help you!


You wrote Taiphoon Burner?

Impressive. Thank you for this software.

Question for you.... lets say I could easily recover a RAM stick after a bad flash or a flash that wouldn't allow the RAM to boot because of timings. I was thinking it would be a productive idea to flash certain Samsung B-Die SPD/XMP ROM backups that people have made onto my RAM sticks. My reasoning for this is sub timings on AMD Ryzen. I chose a 3600mhz kit as it is the upper end of what Ryzen can do and hopefully will be stable in the next UEFI/BIOS release of the Crosshair VI Hero. It's close now. However at speeds of 3466mhz and 3200mhz, using XMP I suffer as the sub timings and even tertiary timings are set in the XMP profile for 3600mhz. Which are understandably much more loose.

This hurts my latency and my Memory Copy greatly.

Another small question if I may.... There are multiple profiles on some sticks of RAM and mine only has one. I am pretty sure I can fit another profile in that EEPROM. My question is, the Asus CH6 shows up to 5 "available" XMP profiles. By "available" I mean if your SPD has this many profiles. Am I to understand that a DDR4 SPD EEPROM can hold that many profiles?

If so can people in my situation (Samsung B-Die Single Sided) exploit this by extracting SPD profiles from other Samsung B-Die kits and merging them with our own SPD's?

I appreciate any answers you may have. Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycrow*
> 
> Hmm you say something...they where write protected in bios yes..so they could not have been messed up my g skill software right ?
> 
> Also now i think i messed it all up realy good..cuz now i only see FF in the dump file hex system after i tryed the hex edit you told me to..
> 
> I think i need to load and write the whole SPD ..the shows unknown info on all info...tryting to rewrite now


I've never seen someone Hi-Jack a thread like this and not even say anything.....

LOL.


----------



## hans9707

i need a good person to give mi a clean spd of
G.skill tridentz rgb F4-3000C16D-16GTZR please


----------



## Seaie280672

It's already there in the spd list, just download and flash it, F4 3000C16 8GTZR is a single stick, you have 16GTZR which is 2 x 8gb sticks, same thing.

F4 = DDR4
3000 = THE SPEED
C16 = CAS LATENCY
D 16 = DUAL CHANNEL KIT, 2 X 8gb STICKS 16gb TOTAL
GTZR = G SKILL TRIDENT Z RGB EDITION


----------



## hans9707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seaie280672*
> 
> It's already there in the spd list, just download and flash it, F4 3000C16 8GTZR is a single stick, you have 16GTZR which is 2 x 8gb sticks, same thing.
> 
> F4 = DDR4
> 3000 = THE SPEED
> C16 = CAS LATENCY
> D 16 = DUAL CHANNEL KIT, 2 X 8gb STICKS 16gb TOTAL
> GTZR = G SKILL TRIDENT Z RGB EDITION


thanks for the help


----------



## lzhbts

The developer helped me.


----------



## kissuifuplaay

Would you guys recommend to fix my memory kit using the thaiphoon software, if i don't have any vissible issues, neither bsod's.
I would like to know tho what problems these corrupted memory might implicate in the future, since i have build my new pc one week ago.

I have tested my kit with memtest 86, only 1 pass tho, and i also bought Karhu software, and there are no errors, however Thaihoon is detecting errors as you can see in link bellow.
https://imgur.com/a/FdSxhPF

One weird thing i have noticed during this first week, whenever i try to use HWinfo, and i try to open Sensors, the program freeze's, and the next time when i try to reboot or shut down, it won't do that, instead my monitor doesn't receive any signal anymore, and the pc it just won't shut down, with lights and fans still working, so i have to do it from the power button.

I found the following error in my Windows 10 pro event viewer it is related with this: Event 13: ACPI
The embedded controller (EC) did not respond within the specified timeout period. This may indicate that there is an error in the EC hardware or firmware or that the BIOS is accessing the EC incorrectly. You should check with your computer manufacturer for an upgraded BIOS. In some situations, this error may cause the computer to function incorrectly.

I'm not sure if this has anything to do with the corrupted ram kit, i suspect that hwinfo might just be in conflict with some of my motherboard's driver.

One more thing noticed about my kit, CPU Z sees them rated ar CL 16, but in the BIOS i have the option D.O.C.P Standard, and i should have them at rated specs, which are CL 15 16 16 35 at 1.35v

I have the following specs:
Asus B450 F-Gaming, with the latest bios version
R5 2600 OC'ed at 4Ghz, cooled with CM MasterLiquid ML240L Rgb
Trident Z Rgb 16Gb with the code: F4-3000C15D-16GTZR
Palit 1070 Jetstream
Samsung 860 Evo 250Gb

That's enaugh, i would greatly appreciate any advice.


----------



## gupsterg

"ACPI The embedded controller (EC)" error I wouldn't worry about. Seen it on with several Intel/AMD boards in OS. AFAIK/IIRC it's a MS OS quirk, google it and you may find answer like that, as I did when noted it in Event Viewer.

Usually by default [Auto] in UEFI for Gear Down Mode will be Enabled, so a odd CAS setting will be rounded up to next closest even setting. So when you pick D.O.C.P and have Gear Down Mode [Auto]/[Enabled] you will see what you see.

Did you create the report on Thaiphoon Burner with no other SW running in the background like ASUS Aura, Ai Suite, HWINFO, etc, etc...


----------



## kissuifuplaay

I killed those services as you recommended, and now Thaiphoon reads both modules Ok.

Thank you sir!


----------



## uKER

Has anyone ever attempted flashing the XMP from a FlareX module into a RipjawsV?

I have the G.Skill F4-3200C14-8GVK RipjawsV, and there's the G.Skill F4-3200C14-8GFX FlareX that seem to play much nicer with Ryzen setups.

I compared everything I could on Thaiphoon burner and the DRAM components are the same, and all of the timings seem the same, yet comparing both XMP dumps shows 27 bytes difference.

Does this seem viable?
Could I get better compatibility with Ryzen by doing it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Voodoo Jungle

I would rather use the XMP Enhancer from Thaiphoon Burner to see the difference. Also, it has tons of XMP 2.0 profiles to flash.


----------



## uKER

*uKER*



Voodoo Jungle said:


> I would rather use the XMP Enhancer from Thaiphoon Burner to see the difference. Also, it has tons of XMP 2.0 profiles to flash.


Hi there. Thanks for your suggestion.
Yeah, that's what I had been doing here with some user that has the FlareX that I was talking about.

The XMP Enhancer shows the exact same values for everything (that's why I was wondering about the significance of the hex differences), yet the Flares are advertised as Ryzen-optimized and seem to work for him out of the box, while mines require some tinkering to be 100% error-free in the long run.
Unless I set ProcODT to 48 ohms (it defaults to 60), I'll probably get a single error when running MemTest64 for say 5+ hours.

Do you think flashing the Flares' XMP onto my Ripjaws will yield any stability benefits on a Ryzen system?


----------



## Voodoo Jungle

uKER said:


> Do you think flashing the Flares' XMP onto my Ripjaws will yield any stability benefits on a Ryzen system?


No, you can't get any benefit from flashing the Flare's XMP as it is the same as yours.


----------



## Juan Nitro

I have a problem with a ram module it looks like the first pair of bits has changed 00 instead of 23 someone could pass me the program to fix it.
gracias


----------



## Benman2785

Hey girls n guys,

here is my Problem:

for my Acer Nitro 5 AN515-42 (Ryzen 5 2500U + RX560X) i flashed BIOS v1.16
now my RAM (F4-2400C16D-16GRS) is dynamic instead of fixed sync DDR4-2400

is there a way to flash XMP to force 2400MHz CL16 or maybe even OC with 2400MHz CL14?


----------



## ingaos

hey, i would like enable extrem xpm profile, can i do it with free version thaiphoon burner. thanks


----------

